# I may be rescuing this little guy from Craigslist!



## KatiaAnn (Dec 10, 2012)

I know some of you saw this on the "Craigslist-I want that bird" thread, but I thought I'd share this anyway. So, I was moseying about craigslist as I normally do, and saw this little guy:
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac...677881612.html
His cage looked absolutely miserable, and I felt so bad for him. I assumed that there was nothing I could do, as my parents only allow for very thoroughly planned animal adventures . But, I talked to my mom about him, and since she has been quite taken by little Oscar, she felt very sorry for this scruffy cutie on the listing. 
We're going to get him on Sunday, (if this person EVER responds back to my most recent text. urgh I hate it when people do that!) and though he'll be in that sucky cage until his new one gets here, at least he'll get some proper perches, toys food, cuddles, and whatnot. 30 days is fine for quarantine, correct? 
Does he (the person says it's a he, but it's 4 months old and hasn't been DNA'd, so who knows) look like he's split to pied and WF to you? That's what I was thinking. 
So excited and hopeful!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

It looks like the ad is gone... 
I do hope you get him!!


----------



## KatiaAnn (Dec 10, 2012)

Hmm, maybe the link got messed up?
It still shows it here for me: http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/for/3677881612.html
For a second I was like, "Dang! So THAT'S why he wasn't resposing!"


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

I hope you get him.
That cage is terrible. We rehomed a kakariki once who was in this type of cage. 
Good luck. He's lovely

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

OMG I hope you got the poor little soul that cage is just awful


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't understand why anywhere even stocks horrible cages like this anymore!

I hope you can get him and give him a good life. He looks very young in that second photo when he's sitting on the guys arm.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

OMG, poor little guy, like everyone else on here, I hope you get him. Keeping fingers crossed for you.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Poor thing I hope you get it

that cage is aweful


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

U hope you get him
He will be much happier in your house than that one


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh, I see it now! *fingers crossed* Text that guy again if he doesn't respond, say "I have your money right here waiting!!"
I would love to see this bird in a good home.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Got everything crossed for you! 

You will need to quarantine for at least 30 days, and during that time, take him to an avian vet to have a “new bird check up” and have tests done to make sure he isn’t carrying any diseases, viruses and infections that could be transmitted.


----------



## KatiaAnn (Dec 10, 2012)

I know, guys, I really want to help him out, too. AND he's so cute... But this guy is driving me nuts! I'm trying to maintain the balance between pestering him a little so maybe he'll respond (he responded to my first 4 texts yesterday and then just fell off of the face of the earth!), but at the same time not seeming like I'm a maniac that is going to show up with a knife. I'm tempted to text him with my mom's phone and see if he responds then haha. Sometimes Craigslist drives me bonkers. I mean, this doesn't make sense. I'm giving you money for a bird that you apparently keep like an ornament in your living room. Why wouldn't you respond?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Crossing my fingers you get him. Keep us posted.


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

Any word yet? Is been a couple of days and I have been thinking about you and this situation. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## KatiaAnn (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for thinking about me (and of course that poor little tiel), anthrogirl. Unfortunately, I never heard back from him. I called and texted many times, tried saying "I've got your money waiting right here!" like someone on here suggested (lol), and no response. I even tried using my mom's phone in case I freaked him out or something, but still nothing. The ad is still up, but I'm assuming the little guy got adopted and he just never took down the ad.

I wish the little bird the BEST of luck, and hope he got adopted by someone that knows how to take care of these awesome little birds. I feel bad that I couldn't help, but I really tried. My mom, sister, and I were all dissapointed.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

At least you tried 
You did your part from trying to make him live with you rather than living in that small cage


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

That is a shame, and quite disappointing.









Hopefully he has gone to a good home, and will be given a much more suitable cage.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

At least you tried! Not many people would even do that. Here's hoping he went somewhere where he's cared for properly and loved!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Aaawww 
He's a cutie too. That cage is horrible. 
I hope the little fellow is ok. 
You did you best.  Great effort.


----------



## Bkays22 (Sep 15, 2012)

Poor thing, so mean of someone to just put an animal in a cage and not tend to it :/ I hope yoy save this little guy GOOD LUCK & let us know.


----------



## KatiaAnn (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for your support, guys


----------

